# New pup



## Wildkat80 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everyone. My hubby's pup, Chester, and I are new to the forum. We got him January 6 and he is now almost 8 months old. We are just wondering when to start him in the field and introducing him to guns. One trainer we talked to told us a minimum age of 1 year. Is that accurate or should we be starting him now. We have been doing basic obedience with him.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a handsome boy! I don't have an answer about the field training, but others will for you. Just wanted to say welcome to GRF!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi and welcome. As far as I am concerned it is never to early to start any kind of training. Have you tossed any bumpers yet? How about water? If you are wondering about guns I would start out with the gun about 50ft away maybe go to a gun range see how he reacts if he doesnt pay attention move closer until you are right up there. 
When I got Jige I took him to field training when he was 9wks old. We have been going ever since.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Now! Their brains are primed to learn when they are puppies. If the dog is mentally mature enough, pro trainers will start taking them on to start basics after 6 months when the adult teeth are in. Even if the dog is not ready for pro training yet, I would still be doing field activities with them and obedience in preparation for field work.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Wildkat80 said:


> Hi everyone. My hubby's pup, Chester, and I are new to the forum. We got him January 6 and he is now almost 8 months old. We are just wondering when to start him in the field and introducing him to guns. One trainer we talked to told us a minimum age of 1 year. Is that accurate or should we be starting him now. We have been doing basic obedience with him.
> View attachment 195786
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the pup ... good choice! 
Go ahead and get Chester in the field and start retrieving ... there is no need to wait until he turns a year ... sooner is better. If you can hook up with a local retriever club, or ANYBODY that has experience training retrievers (hunt test or field trial), you should be able to get some advice (I can't promise that it will all be good advice, but they can get you started).
The early field work must be focused on success, you want the pup to develop confidence in his abilities ... short retrieves with short/no cover, then stretch out the retrieves still with short/no cover, etc. Don't worry about steadying him at this point (you can hold him though) ... but get him going and going strong.
Introduction to guns isn't a big deal, but you don't want the sound to startle the pup. A mentor can help out here, too.
There are some marvelous books and DVDs on training retrievers. A good starting point is Jackie Mertens' "Sound Beginnings." You can occasionally find used copies of the DVD, but it's worth even the full price to get pup started out right.
Field training is addictive, both to the dogs and the handlers.
Have fun!
FTGoldens


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I second Sound Beginnings. A good way to get started. And check out local clubs. I showed up at a training day session for my local HRC. Everyone was friendly and welcoming and I took their advice, ordered all my paraphernalia and got started. One of the guys mentioned that he lived pretty close to me and would be happy to get together so I jumped at the chance and we meet once a week. 

I think this is something people who love it are so passionate about that they love to share their sport with anyone who is truly interested. I don't think you will have any trouble finding some help getting started.

Have fun! It didn't take me long to figure out that I absolutely love it as much as my puppy does


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

All of my Golden's are field trained by pro's...we start them at 6-8months..as already stated research has shown dogs learn best at this age...good luck.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

sterregold said:


> Now! Their brains are primed to learn when they are puppies. If the dog is mentally mature enough, pro trainers will start taking them on to start basics after 6 months when the adult teeth are in. Even if the dog is not ready for pro training yet, I would still be doing field activities with them and obedience in preparation for field work.


Fully agree. Follow a proven method, and get going ASAP.






EvanG


----------

